# Quiet Filter for Nano?



## aCe^bOwleRz (Jan 5, 2004)

hi...

i don't put any filter for my nano tank or even o2...
coz my nano tank is really small...
dimension: 15cm by 15cm by 25cm...

:lol:


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

I ran it for a week or two without filter and the tank stink and develop algae problem. I wants the tank to look clean. I'm also planning to overload it with tiny pygmy rasbora (5 to 10.)


----------



## aCe^bOwleRz (Jan 5, 2004)

TexasState said:


> I ran it for a week or two without filter and the tank stink and develop algae problem. I wants the tank to look clean. I'm also planning to overload it with tiny pygmy rasbora (5 to 10.)


why do you want to overload the tank?
and why do you choose that particluar fish?

:lol:


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

I saw some tiny pygmy rasbora at the LFS. They're selling it at 10 for $15.


----------



## gnome (Mar 9, 2004)

Have you tried running the filter without the lid on the filter housing? I've found that in more cases than not, the lids vibrate quite loudly and taking it off will take care of most of the noise. Additional noise can occur where the filter vibrates against the side of the tank or on the frame where it hangs off. You may need to wedge something between the filter and tank to dampen the vibration. 

I use AZOO palm filters on two of my tanks, but I can't imagine that it's too different from the Red Sea ones. If my suggestions don't help, it could be something caught in the impeller or something. 

-Naomi


----------



## AquaTony (Jan 21, 2004)

I use a small internal filter and it is completely silent. It maybe too large for you 2.5 gallon, but I have one in my 4 gallon.

You can find them online at Petco, I beleive it is a Duetto DJ-50.

The only other type of filter I would consider is a canister, but I can't find an external pump small enugh to even make one.


----------



## Derek (Jan 10, 2004)

I run an AquaClear Mini on my 5½ gallon desktop tank: totally silent. You can throttle the output back to 33 gph (from 100 gph) to match the flow to your nano.


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

There is one cheap Mexican brand of filters and other accesories that actually makes a micro inside power filter. It is like 3x1x1 inches or so, for 10-12 bucks. It is really diminute, silent too, It holds only sponge, but does much greater filtration for nano-tanks, turle tanks or paludariums than air-pump-powered lousy devices.
It is sold under the name of "Atlantis", Aquarama brand I think. If you're in Texas it could be not so difficult to find some the way to get one.

I'm not familiar with Red Sea products. This filter looks just like a miniature internal fluval.


----------

